# Vizsla AND Weimaraner



## Booferstm (Nov 7, 2012)

Does anyone else own a Vizsla and a Weimaraner?


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I know there are some and I've seen a few pictures in the past where they just look great together. Search the forums and something will come up. I can't remember the usernames.  Gorgeous dogs though!


----------



## Booferstm (Nov 7, 2012)

They are wonderful!  They are very similar in many ways, and distinctly different in others. I am curious to see who else is out there to discuss some of the dogs interesting relationship dynamics..


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,
Yes our girls are the best of friends. We rescued Molly the Weim in September..the vet thinks she's between 2 and 3. She was quite beat up and needed meds to fix ear infections, cuts and we spayed her, but she healed up just great. She is a wonderful companion for our Vizsla puppy who is now 8 months old. She's been a great role model for our pup, especially off leash in the woods, they run side by side and explore together. Their favorite thing to do is cuddle (after a nice game of chase )


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

How amazingly cute, minihero! I've always wanted a Weim, even before I wanted a Vizsla. I heard a few negative things about Weims, though. I've heard they have a tendency to be dominant and/or aggressive and don't have the trainability that Vizslas do. Have you found this to be true at all?

Of course I also believe that any dog, whatever breed, can be the best dog...with the right training.


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks. I know they are sooo sweet together. That has not been our experience. Whoever owned Molly before we got her definitely trained her in the house and for hunting. She is a great all around dog, very smart, and super attached to me and my husband. That may be her only quirk is that if we leave the room and lock her in the kitchen she gets nervous and cries for us, but when we go to work, she's fine. We work with basic commands every day and she complies.
We've had her for 3 months now and haven't seen any signs of aggressiveness, she's quite submissive and loves all dogs and people. It's for those reasons that we adopted her. She must have been really well socialized as a pup I guess.


----------



## Booferstm (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness! They are beautiful! Its so cool to see another pair That is so awesome that you rescued Molly. 
Our doggies are 3 years apart also. Tanner(Vizsla) and Mason (Weim) are both male, and they are often competing, but I think I have found how to neutralize this behavior. They actually dont like being too close. They do love each other and enjoy exploring together, but you will never find them cuddling (unless they are hovered next to the wood stove, bc they love the heat!) 
I think the diffence could be that they are both males. We correct any aggressive behavior on the spot. Also, we actually crate them now when we leave for a couple reasons 
1) On a couple occasions we came home to find that Mason had a wound from a scuffle with Tanner-I confirmed it was from Tanner bc I had caught him backing Mason into a corner.
2) THey are very mischevous!

THey seem to be getting along much better now that we set those boundaries for them. They're such a good match. Both very intense and love being outdoors, but different passions. We live on a lake, and in the summer, all Tanner cares about is fishing (but he's never caught one lol)-he stalks the fish on the docks; While Mason's only concern is fetching a ball for us!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful dog, the Weimer, a Gray Ghost, lives across the street from us. 
He is older and intact... peed on our garage door to show Sammy (our two year old V) who's in charge. 

My neighbor loves both dogs but is careful with his Weimer, has much better developed sense of protection. I asked him to walk the dogs together but he is thinking our dog will be in danger  ... a little barking never hurt anyone.

I have heard stories that say the Vizsla was used to establish the Weimer breed. This is simply not true. I have attached a pdf of an article, on the origins of the Vizsla.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I owned a Weimaraner up until 2011 he died of lymphoma at 11 years of age, he was my best buddy and 2 years down the line I still miss him so much...Harvey was his name ..I now have a georgous tiny little Vizsla called Darcy, Mental...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

bOO here in Ky one club PIKE & I are members of is the greater Louisville weim club - about half are V's - I do loVe the breed just behind V's


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby loves Weims. She plays with her buddy Jackson at doggie daycare all of the time. She tends to gravitate to them at dog parks.


----------



## Dillon152 (Jan 28, 2013)

We are about to fill out our deposit form for a Weimaraner! We have a 5 month old V that has been amazing so far!
The breeder suggested, since we have a female V, that we shouldn't get a female W... This is kind of scaring us into not getting the W now.. We really prefer a female, smaller in size and mature quicker...
Does anyone have any input on this??? We really had our heart set on a W to compliment our V!
Thanks


----------

